# First time snake owner



## Brandon (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I want a pet snake it is my first snake (but not my first reptile, I have owned blue tongues, bearded dragons and turtles). I am looking for something that is gonna be very friendly and doesn't mind being handled everyday for several hours. I also want something that is faily easy to maintain and doesn't need a massive tank (4ft max). I was thinking about a coastal carpet python but am not to sure, what do yous think? What would be better a hatchling or a yearling? I was told a hatchling as they grow up with you and get to know you, but I was also told a yearling as they won't be as nippy and more calm. What do yous think?

Thanks.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello, 
A coastal is good but bear in mind they get quite long, IMO, they should really be in a 5ft or 4ft Long by 3ft high tank, that's just my opinion, but I feel a 4ft tank is too small for an adult, especially a female. You can still put a coastal in a 4ft, but bear in mind you may have to upgrade one day. However pretty much any other carpet species will do just fine in a 4ft tank, have you had a look at Bredli pythons? They are like coastal but a little shorter and on the heavier side 

Also, I'm slightly concerned with the 'handling for several hours a day', what for? Sorry to say but a snake really shouldn't be handled that much, they don't 'like' to be handled, rather they tolerate it, some better than others. Over handling a snake can cause a lot of stress, which in turn can make them stop eating or become defensive. 
My 'best handling' snake, can only do about an hour and a half max every 2-3 days, and even then that's because he falls asleep on me and i'm not actually touching/moving him. 
Although I hear Coastal are pretty 'laid back', every animal has it's limits, and with snakes it's even less than say a blue tongue. 

For age I'd recommend a yearling, just because you can get a better idea of what kind of temperament it will have. 

Hope this helped you out


----------



## Brandon (Aug 9, 2017)

Iguana said:


> Hello,
> A coastal is good but bear in mind they get quite long, IMO, they should really be in a 5ft or 4ft Long by 3ft high tank, that's just my opinion, but I feel a 4ft tank is too small for an adult, especially a female. You can still put a coastal in a 4ft, but bear in mind you may have to upgrade one day. However pretty much any other carpet species will do just fine in a 4ft tank, have you had a look at Bredli pythons? They are like coastal but a little shorter and on the heavier side
> 
> Also, I'm slightly concerned with the 'handling for several hours a day', what for? Sorry to say but a snake really shouldn't be handled that much, they don't 'like' to be handled, rather they tolerate it, some better than others. Over handling a snake can cause a lot of stress, which in turn can make them stop eating or become defensive.
> ...



Thank you very much, yes I was doing a bit of research and I think they are bit to big and I don't really have the space nor money for a tank bigger then that. oh really I was hoping for to just be able to hold it every day I was unaware that it wasn't a good thing for it. and I just had a look and there aren't any around my area. what do you think about a carpet snake?


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 9, 2017)

A Darwin or a Murray Darling are good choices for a python you want to handle. Either would be fine in a 4 ft tank. If you go for a Darwin, try and get an albino; they tend to be calmer in temperament than normal ones IMO.


----------



## Lazreilly (Aug 9, 2017)

Albino darwins are very calm and placid snakes . Also get some awesome colours too


----------



## Snapped (Aug 10, 2017)

Agree with the Albino Darwin and Murray Darling being a good first snake. 

I have both, they are both super calm, easy to handle, feed etc etc. My MD was my first snake, I got him when he was an adult, so a decent size around 6 foot. I was as nervous as hell having never handled a snake before, but I researched, let him settle in for 3 weeks before I had the guts to hook him out and hold him. haha...he was such a great first snake, he taught me a lot. He's still a big calm boy, kids can handle him (under supervision) and he's never attempted to strike or bite.

My Albino I got as a hatchy, and even then he was calm and didn't mind being handled, so gentle. Perfect (and stunning to look at) boy who's now much bigger and still as gentle as a lamb.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 10, 2017)

thanks heap everyone but there are not any near me for purchase. So I'm going with a children's carpet python.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 10, 2017)

Brandon said:


> thanks heap everyone but there are not any near me for purchase. So I'm going with a children's carpet python.



What's a Children's Carpet Python?


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 10, 2017)

He's taking a kids carpet python 

@Brandon no carpet with children's


----------



## MANNING (Aug 10, 2017)

Brandon said:


> .... So I'm going with a children's carpet python.



Scrap the carpet in the middle mate
Children's Python - 
Antaresia Childreni


----------



## MANNING (Aug 10, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> What's a Children's Carpet Python?



Beat me to it


----------



## Brandon (Aug 10, 2017)

oh really haha children's python then


----------

